# Plasmerg motors



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

What is this Plasmerg about? http://plasmerg.com/ Never heard of it.


----------



## iti_uk (Oct 24, 2011)

I smell cow dung. 

Chris


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

iti_uk said:


> I smell cow dung.
> 
> Chris



Good nose. I went there. No return without a 3 finger salute.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

That is some odd stuff.

Looks like some have put heap loads of effort into 'something'. The video's didn't clarify anything either


----------

